# RMI Kommunikation Java <-> Perl



## RaoulDuke (5. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde ganz gerne aus einer Java Applikation heraus mit einem Perl Programm kommunizieren. Es geht um ein Webinterface in Java, das auf einer Remote Maschine Informationen abrufen soll, und auf der Ziel Maschine kann ich dafür kein Java laufen lassen.

Unter Perl kenne ich SOAP::Lite und XMLRPC, unter Java hab ich eigentlich noch nichts derartiges gemacht. Meine Frage wäre jetzt welche Java RMI Library mit welcher Perl RMI Library problemlos zusammenarbeitet. Hat sowas schonmal jemand gemacht? Beispielcode brauch ich keinen, ich hätt nur gernen nen kleinen Tip welche Libs ich mir dazu angucken soll.

Thx


----------



## kama (5. Jul 2006)

Hi,

schon mal Axis Framework angeschaut?

EDIT: Ich weiss nicht ob die mit Perl zusammenarbeiten. Das sollte aber klappen, da es ja SOAP/XMLRPC ist. Somit ist die Programmiersprache egal (mit PHP funktionierts.)
MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## RaoulDuke (5. Jul 2006)

Ich hab mal bissl die Webseite durchgeschaut, und mir scheint das ganze für meine Zwecke etwas sehr oversized zu sein.


----------



## kama (5. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

hast Du denn eine WSDL?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## RaoulDuke (5. Jul 2006)

Nein, es gibt ja auch noch keine definierte Schnittstelle, keinen Code, kein nix. Ich will erstmal sehen wie das Javaseitig abläuft. Unter Perl konnte ich einfach Methoden freigeben und gut war, da brauchte man kein WSDL. Liegt wohl daran das das unter Perl alles etwas flexibler ist.


----------



## kama (5. Jul 2006)

Hi,

dass kann man wenn man möchte auch unter Java machen.

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht für Java:
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/

Suche da mal nach (Chapter 9). Da gibt es dann auch "Code Examples"...
EDIT: Chapter 8 sollte man hier auch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

EDIT: Eine WSDL braucht man auch für Java nicht, aber es erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein. Per AXIS kann man dann
direkt Java Code für die Kommunikation erzeugen lassen. Ohne selbst eine Zeile Code schreiben zu müssen. Habe 
ich für eine SOAP Schnittstelle mit einem PHP Tool gemacht.

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## RaoulDuke (5. Jul 2006)

Ahh, cool. Das sieht genau nach dem aus was ich will. Probier ich die Tage mal aus. Thx


----------



## RaoulDuke (7. Jul 2006)

So, ich hab mal versucht den Beispielcode aus dem Tutorial ans laufen zu krigen. Hat leider erstmal garnicht funktioniert weil der ganze javax.xml.soap Kram nicht da war. Nach ein bischen Suchen auf java.sun.com bin ich dann auf saaj-api.jar gestossen, das offenbar die notwendigen Klassen enthält. Aber dann doch wieder nicht alle:

"com.sun.xml.messaging.saaj.client.p2p.HttpSOAPConnectionFactory not found"

Was muss ich denn da jetzt alles runterladen damit das mal läuft? Ich hab das jdk1.5.0_06 laufen.

Und was hat es denn eigentlich zu bedeuten das es von "SOAP with Attachments API for Java (SAAJ)" einen Download " For Implementation Use:" und einen "For Evaluation Use:" gibt?


----------

